# What works for you?



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Walking is great! I used to walk a lot. now, I have knee issues that make walking less fun. Weight lifting builds muscles and musclue tissue burns a lot more calories than fat.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

I walk to and from the hospital five times a week but it's not doing anything other than making me feel good :wink:
After graduation I'll get my a into g and get the blood pumping again


----------



## PaintedFury (Aug 18, 2010)

Moving, whether walking, cycling, running or whatever works best for me. Depending on your schedule, you may have to make time to walk. Walk on your breaks at work and school, just try to fit in some movement wherever you can. Every lil bit helps.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bossmare1j (Mar 14, 2013)

walking and yoga. the yoga makes me feel all stretched out and strong.


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

I do lots of random things throughout the day.
When I'm at home studying, doing laundry/dishes I jog in place, and make sure I make as many trips as I can.
I jog a mile every day, and have been working on extending it.

In a week I lost 6.4 lbs, just by eating healthily. I'm about go to my weightwatchers meeting today and weighing in. Excited!

Just mostly watching what I eat and not eating junk


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

I try cutting one thing out of my diet at at time. Right now it's soda.
Also, if I keep moving (walking dogs, riding, whatever) when I get home from work instead of sitting down then I'm less likely to snack.


----------



## sparks879 (Apr 14, 2013)

I have always been a few lbs heavier then i would like. I wasnt the 105 lb skinny mini in high school like all y fy friends seemed to be. I eat pretty good salads and a lot of veggies, low on the red meat and i dont eat chips, popcorn or soda at all. A couple of years ago I started having siezures my doctor thinks are associated with sleep apnea. But im still on the waiting list for a sleep study, so in the mean time I take anti convulsants to control them. Guess what the number one side effect is? Yeah...rapid weight gain.So I went out and found a used rebumbant excercise bike. I ride three to six miles a day depending on how Im feeling. I ride at least one horse a day, usually two or three is the norm though. And I work at a goat dairy...so Im moving a lot at work. Most of this makes me feel good. But I feel like I always have to do three times as much to lose what normal people would doing just a mile walk. All because of this blasted medication. Ok im done complaining.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Your doctor may be able to put you on a different medication, as there are more than one.


----------



## Tiffany01 (Apr 21, 2007)

I walk on the tredmill.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

Personally, I like walking, and I plan to start riding a bike a lot. There's a few over at our trailer that are just collecting dust.


----------

